# Old colors are back!



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

Well, I had to change the colors back for 2 reasons. First, between the comments that were posted here and some e-mails I received, the general consensus was that the forum was more difficult to read.

Second, a nasty bug showed up for un-registered users causing them to see the forums in both color schemes at random.

At any rate, thanks for all of your comments!

Chris Blount
Administrator
DBSTalk.Com


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

I heard that white text on a solid black backgroud is by far the easiest to read.
I guess that's why most blackboards are black and most chalk is white(although I've seen a bunch of greenboards in my time too).


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

The new colors looked a lot better, much more professional looking


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

Chris when I changed the colors at Canadian Corner Satellite TV Forum I got quite a bit of negative feedback.

About half the members liked it and the other half hated it. About the same as your posters here. I learned what looks good on my computer/browser sometimes looks terrible for other users with different configurations.

Looks like you have a happy medium now.  

Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

I've heard that black lettering on a white background is easiest to read. I assume that is why paper is white and printing is black.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

Much much nicer. I can actually READ the forums again! The other was too contrasty, which is hard on the eyes. It depends a LOT on your monitor, that must be noted. Not even as much as the monitor but also what if anything the user calibrates to. I have two saved color calibrations on my monitor. One is to the results on a calibration DVD - so it should be basically NTSC I use this for movies, the other is to the Pantone color samples, which is for most web viewing and for graphics design.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

thanks so much for going back


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

I loved the short lived color scheme. oh well


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Thanks for going back to a color scheme that doesn't make my yes bug out and start to water!  

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Personally I like the black scheme, but at least there's different icons for 'Closed Topics' and 'Hot Topics' and for the 'New Topic' and 'Add Reply' buttons. The old ones were...well...just getting a little old.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

I liked the Black scheme, but black, blue ,red, gray, doesn't really matter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2002)

Come on guys, light purple at a DBS site? We are discussing satellite, not NSync. Bring back the black and white, it looked REALLY good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Actually the lighter colors are back but since you are unregistered some pages may be appearing to you in the darker scheme. If you register this won't happen. There's a bug in the way the pages are cached for unregistered users.


----------

